
Google mandates two years of security updates for phones in new Android contract - tareqak
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/24/18019356/android-security-update-mandate-google-contract
======
kevin_b_er
This would be nice. I had planned on getting a Galaxy S9 until Samsung dropped
the ball on months of updates at the start of its lifecycle. My Galaxy S7 is
running an almost 3 month old update even though its supposed to get it
monthly.

Both the manufacturers and the cell carriers are to blame for this farce of
android updates. Even a arguably the most well known non-google Android vendor
with major flagship phones, Samsung, can't keep their phones up to date. What
hope do I have in _any_ android vendor with how poor the updates are for
security updates?

------
velobro
Two years? That's it?

The iPhone 6 has been getting both feature and security updates for about 4
years, with the EOL not being for another year or two.

Google needs to do better.

~~~
pjmlp
While it is bad, with iPhone prices I get to buy about 3 mid-range pre-paid
Android phones, which gets up to 6 years support while having freshly new
devices.

Which I don't do, as we in most European countries tend to replace pre-paids
only when they die or get stolen.

~~~
charlesdm
Well, preference? I still vastly prefer an iPhone to an Android phone.

~~~
pjmlp
Good that you can earn enough that it is only a mattter of preference.

For many people 300 euros is already too much.

~~~
brokenmachine
I could afford an iphone but I find them confusing to use and hate their user-
hostile actions.

I don't worry about price on something that I use 10,000 times every day
anyway.

~~~
pjmlp
People which goal in life is to move beyond a 400 euros month salary usually
have other priorities in life than buying an iPhone, regardless how much they
might use their smartphone per day.

~~~
brokenmachine
What I'm saying is I can easily afford an iPhone but prefer Android, unlike
the poster I was replying to.

So although I do feel sympathy for those poorer people who can't afford an
iPhone, I don't feel sympathy for them because they can't afford an iPhone.

------
tareqak
Original title: "Google mandates two years of security updates for popular
phones in new Android contract" (8 characters over).

